
FBI might shutdown DNS server - treenyc
http://rt.com/usa/news/fbi-internet-server-servers-409/
======
JumpCrisscross
Title seems misleading - the FBI isn't pulling the plug on someone else's DNS
servers as much as observing a pre-announced court-mandated deadline for
taking their _own_ servers, which were put in place in lieu of others'
infected servers (which weren't, presumably, blown up), back offline.

